# New ministry help needed



## otis32 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been excited but fighting something that has been on my heart for several years now.  I am going to start an outdoors ministry for young men and girls and over the last 2 weeks the Lord has made it obvious it is time to move forward with this.  I have been blessed with having alot of resources and contacts, but need help in an area of web design.  I am looking for someone to help me design a web page.  Obviously funds are an issue in that I want everything possible to go to resources for the kids.  If anyone that has experience with this feels moved to assist me with the design and construction I would greatly appreciate it.  FYI this will be an interactive ministry with lofty goals and hopes with the mission being sharing the gospel and encouraging our youth who are saved to share the gospel.  I just know this is going to be a dynamic ministry that will open alot of doors for many.  If you read this please put us on your prayer list.  I am so excited about finally moving to what the Lord has made abundantly clear.  Thanks guys.  Mike Jones


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers added. Good luck and God Bless You!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2012)

May The Lord Bless your effort.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey, I just read your post, and I had an idea. Have you thought about doing a Facebook page instead of a web page? The large advantage to Facebook is that it is free, and you can go so far as to make it completely unsearchable invite only if you would like, that way you don't get any riff-raff, and it stays pure like your mission. I am in sales, and I know that a lot of businesses are turning to Facebook as a large medium for advertisement, due to the overwhelming number of people who use the site daily. It was just an idea that popped into my head, and I felt like I should share it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 19, 2012)

Prayers for protection and understanding in light of your calling. 



greasemnky20 said:


> Hey, I just read your post, and I had an idea. Have you thought about doing a Facebook page instead of a web page? The large advantage to Facebook is that it is free, and you can go so far as to make it completely unsearchable invite only if you would like, that way you don't get any riff-raff, and it stays pure like your mission. I am in sales, and I know that a lot of businesses are turning to Facebook as a large medium for advertisement, due to the overwhelming number of people who use the site daily. It was just an idea that popped into my head, and I felt like I should share it.


Great suggestion for many who need to have their ministy site in public view.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 20, 2012)

You can build your own webpage on godaddy.com for about $4.99 a month. It tells you exactly how to do it. I might be able to help you set that up. But i'd sign up and pick a name for your website.....use xxxxxxx.com if you can find a .com that you wanna use.
I appreciate and pray that God helps undergird your mission.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 24, 2012)

take a look at weebly.com. their sites are so easy to build. buy your domain from godaddy  (cheaper) and then transfer it to weebly. easy to do. use the weebly system to build you site. its so easy and you end up with a professional site. if you dont mind a name like 

www.outdoorsministry.weebly.com

you can use their service for free. just pay for the price of the domain. if you want a shopping cart, forum, blog, videos you may need to upgrade to a "pro account) which is what i have. i think it was $72 for 2 years. you get some added features and you dont have to have "weebly" in your website url.

your website url could just be 

outdoorministry.com (without the 'weebly' in it)

if you decide to go with weebly, i would be willing to show you the ropes and get you ramped up on building your own page. if you feel like driving down to my area (dawsonville) i will be happy to show you the ropes on building one on your own. you wont believe how easy it is. its a great website builder for non techies. much better than godaddy.


----------

